# dvr 921 keys help..



## freevo (Nov 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could please help me with extracting the keys for the dish 921...any help is appreciated...thanks again


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sure can, give me a call at 888-333-3474


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

it's 1-800, or maybe both work I dunno.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is Dishnetwork manufacturing new model of PVR921 with a lock and a key ? New type of Parental control ?


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Sure can, give me a call at 888-333-3474


If you don't reach Scott directly, be sure to ask for someone in the "Signal Integrity" department. They respond the fastest.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Its the same as my luggage.

1 - 2 - 3 - 4


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

What, exactly, does "extracting the keys" mean? Is this some form of piracy or merely getting diagnostic screens via special keystrokes on the remote like those older Sony DirecTV receivers? If it's something we're not supposed to do, maybe it should be stated as such and the thread locked. I'd love to be able to find out the bitrate for each channel.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Nah, why lock the thread, it's fun to joke about it sometimes 

Maybe there's a key to a hummer or something hidden inside of the 921?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think stonecold could help him here , telling how to make Memory Dump or such thing properly. He knows a lot of tricks, and he got a promotion - see how his copy'n'paste job from other site maden sticky .


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Closing. Hack talk is NOT allowed here. Go away.


----------

